# Wall-E PC Mod



## JamesM (10 Apr 2009)

http://englishrussia.com/?p=2487


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2009)

brilliant! i play this with my little boy on nintendo wii. i can do the voice real good too


----------



## samc (10 Apr 2009)

thats pretty cool


----------



## JamesM (10 Apr 2009)

Here's another great mod, the Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Emily Fox (23 Oct 2020)

Looks amazing. Even this post is so old, it makes me smile for a while


----------

